# 22" Staggered Black with Polished Lip



## n2muranos (Aug 24, 2006)

FS: 22" Staggered Black with Polished Lip

Here's the link for more info:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162199


----------



## standex (Sep 8, 2006)

*rims*

are these rims available as of 9 08 06 I am interested


----------



## n2muranos (Aug 24, 2006)

BUMP

$1000 SHIPPED (US only)

Click on link below for pictures and details.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162199

PM me or contact me at [email protected]

Thanks for looking!


----------



## n2muranos (Aug 24, 2006)

SOLD 

Thanks for looking.


----------

